# Free Digital Drawings!



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

HORSES ONLY 

When I go home for Christmas break on Friday I want to do some digital drawings so I don't get bored  I don't really have any examples expect this one: http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/Revaloution_or_Charlie/misc/charlie.png

I'm only taking 3 at the moment because I don't want to feel bad if i don't get to them all (I have 2 weeks for break and don't know how much I will actually get done) and if I finish the 3 with time to spare I will take more. 

If you want the horse in a different position than it is in the picture please provide multiple pictures.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo how about me? You can take a look in my barn & choose any pics you'd like (dont care which horse either lol)!
Hope you have fun with this


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If those are too small, i can upload some


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Ooo how about me? You can take a look in my barn & choose any pics you'd like (dont care which horse either lol)!
> Hope you have fun with this


Cool!  do you want like one of each horse? what positions? what sort of backgrounds (solid, original [the background in the picture], other) ? do you want a collab with all the horses in one picture? do you want me to do that says sold next to it?

Orders:
1. lilruffian
2. empty
3. empty


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Just use your imagination i guess lol I'm sure you'll be able to make it look great. I was thinking maybe a collage of Chico & Bella, as those are the 2 i have right now... not too particular about head/body shots... If it helps, i ride Chico in pink & Bella in purple lol


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

can I have one!? Is this picture ok?


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Just use your imagination i guess lol I'm sure you'll be able to make it look great. I was thinking maybe a collage of Chico & Bella, as those are the 2 i have right now... not too particular about head/body shots... If it helps, i ride Chico in pink & Bella in purple lol


okey dokey! I'll start Saturday morning porbably



HeroMyOttb said:


> can I have one!? Is this picture ok?


I'll give it a shot!  Any specific setting or colours? If you have any other picture you like of that horse it may help some  

Orders: 
1. lilruffian
2.HeroMyOttb
3. Empty


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I like blues for colors but just do what you want, and here are some more photos!!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I have so many pictures if you need more


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I have so many pictures if you need more


I think these will do for now  I'll send you a message or something if I end up needing more


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok sounds great


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooooh, Am I third? I would LOVE one. I'm ok with traditional art but rubbish with a computer so I have great admiration for anyone with talent at digital art.

The example piece you put up is very nice btw

If you could do one for me would one of these pics be ok? Let me know if not. I don't have any real preference so go with whatever you want

Let me know if you need more!

Thanks!


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> Oooooh, Am I third? I would LOVE one. I'm ok with traditional art but rubbish with a computer so I have great admiration for anyone with talent at digital art.
> 
> The example piece you put up is very nice btw
> 
> ...


You have a very beautiful horse! 

Orders: 
1. lilruffian
2. HeroMyOttb
3. SkyeAngel


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you so much, I couldn't love her more if my life depended on it. I'm sure you'll be able to do a really beautiful pic of her too, I'm looking forward to it. 

About time I go feed her now I think


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinnie too?! 
You can use any of these pictures or put him in a whole new pose 

Vinnie 2010 pictures by fasaaid - Photobucket


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Vinnie too?!
> You can use any of these pictures or put him in a whole new pose
> 
> Vinnie 2010 pictures by fasaaid - Photobucket


I cant promise anything I don't know how much time I will have but if I have extra time you are on the top of the list


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I have finished lilruffian's picture and I am now starting on Hero's


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

goodcallsenator said:


> I have finished lilruffian's picture and I am now starting on Hero's


YAY Can't wait


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

HeroMyOttb said:


> YAY Can't wait


I should have it to you by Wednesday night or Thursday. It is nearly complete but I am going out of town today and most of tomorrow.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I have finished Hero's (sorry it took my a bit to finish I got side tracked then didn't know what to do with the background). I will not be starting Skye's for a few days since my brother has surgery on Tuesday and I have to go see my orthopedic surgeon in north carolina on wednesday and won't return till Thursday night.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

If you have any spare time and want some more practice, I'd love for you to do a picture of my mare. Just let me know if you have the time....


----------

